# just having some fun today



## mikmis (Jan 7, 2007)

colorado hutches


----------



## mikmis (Jan 7, 2007)

pic 2


----------



## mikmis (Jan 7, 2007)

pic3


----------



## mikmis (Jan 7, 2007)

pic4


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice collection of hutches, all Colorado?  Did you dig these bottles yourself? What area do you live in? 
 I spent about 10 months in Greeley, CO. It didn't rain once while I was there, but it lightly snowed and there were some insane lighting storms. The weather can change on a dime.
 Greeley had a lot of cows when I was there.
 Stinger


----------



## mikmis (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks stinger all of the central city ones i dug.the others i picked up in antique shops around colo.i lived in a small town named rollinsville for 20 years and now live in loveland . i cant wait to dig up some local bottles from here.im planing on doing some digging in whyoming this summer too.


----------

